# Asparagus, Red Pepper, Tortilla Roll - Easy!



## MonaSchmitt (Oct 3, 2011)

This is a really easy recipe and great for cocktails, or the upcoming holidays!  Never too soon to start thinking about it!

There is a full tutorial on YouTube:
Red Pepper, Asparagus Rollup Appetizers - YouTube

Here are the ingredients:
1 Bundle of asparagus
1-2 Red peppers, depending on size
4 flour tortillas (7-8 inches in diameter)
1 small container of garden vegetable cream cheese

Put asparagus into boiling water for 3-5 minutes.  Rinse with cold water and drain well.  Julianne red pepper(s) into 1/4's pieces.  Spread 1/4 of cream cheese onto each tortilla.  Put 3 red peppers and 2 asparagus on to each roll.  Roll tightly.  Wrap in cling wrap.  Refrigerate a minimum of 1/2 an hour - can be done the night before.  Take from refrigerator and slice.  Arrange on a plate, garnish and you have an easy finger food/appetizer for your guests.


----------



## SharonT (Oct 3, 2011)

That does look pretty.  I have the same tray pictured - makes me what to try them even more.  hah!


----------



## MonaSchmitt (Oct 3, 2011)

SharonT said:


> That does look pretty.  I have the same tray pictured - makes me what to try them even more.  hah!



Good!  I hope you do try them!  They even make a great snack.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 3, 2011)

Thank you for that great looking recipe, Mona! 

It almost looks like sushi maki rolls! 

I see all kinds of variations that could be used making them. 

Thanks again!


----------



## MonaSchmitt (Oct 3, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Thank you for that great looking recipe, Mona!
> 
> It almost looks like sushi maki rolls!
> 
> ...



Ya' know, they kinda do!  I hope you try them and let me know if you liked them!

And share any new ones you come up with!


----------



## chopper (Oct 3, 2011)

These sound wonderful. Thanks so much!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 3, 2011)

Definitely look like Sushi rolls...very fun to make non-sushi for some who won't eat it.

Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 3, 2011)

How timely could this be?  DH brought home asparagus, we have peppers and cream cheese, and I have lefse!   Hope you don't mind me taking liberties with your recipe, Mona!

This sounds really good!  Thanks!


----------



## MonaSchmitt (Oct 3, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> How timely could this be?  DH brought home asparagus, we have peppers and cream cheese, and I have lefse!   Hope you don't mind me taking liberties with your recipe, Mona!
> 
> This sounds really good!  Thanks!



Go for it!  Sounds perfect!!  Let me know how it turns out.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 4, 2011)

MonaSchmitt said:


> Ya' know, they kinda do! I hope you try them and let me know if you liked them!
> 
> And share any new ones you come up with!


 
I've already made a list of items to buy for them.

Krab Sticks
Shrimp
Thin sliced ham
Cheddar Block
Spring Onions
Yellow, Red and Green Bell Pepper
Shredded carrot
Celery

I'm going to make an entire supper of various combinations of those ingredients in your rolls.

I thought maybe of using Spanish rice in them also maybe. That would add some color and help hold everything in place after cutting the discs off.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 4, 2011)

Southwestern Sushi...hmmm


----------



## MonaSchmitt (Oct 4, 2011)

Timothy said:


> I've already made a list of items to buy for them.
> 
> Krab Sticks
> Shrimp
> ...



Keep me posted!  I'd love to see what you come up with!


----------



## Timothy (Oct 4, 2011)

MonaSchmitt said:


> Keep me posted! I'd love to see what you come up with!


 
I sure will, Mona. Tonight is leftovers, but tomorrow I believe I'll be having your recipe with a few variations.

What a great idea. Kind of a cross between a burrito and sushi roll.

I'll be using the soft corn tortillas.

Thanks again for a wonderful idea!


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 5, 2011)

I could see doing something similar using the rice wrappers for Spring rolls and asian-style dips...


----------

